# Favorite beginner bit



## MajorClementine (Aug 5, 2011)

Which bit is your favorite for starting a driving horse? and why?


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 6, 2011)

In someways i'm lucky, LOL. I had a variety of bits already before I started to "actually" drive (I ground drove our ponies before they got ridden), but I don't have all of the ones currently out.

I like a smaller diameter, 3 way broken bit w/ 1/2 shanks (dog bone or ring - french style). That seems to work best for most of our ponies. BUT I have larger diameter bits just broken in the center (typical snaffle) w/ a variety of ring options (D, round, full cheek & 1/2 cheek). I have 1 very small diameter, mullen straight bar (think it's meant for a bradoon, double bridle or for one of those halter bridle thingys that Arabs are shown in sometimes) - that one pony really liked.

My level of driving hasn't gone past this yet, nor have my larger minis & shetlands had issues w/ bit fit (thank goodness) - so I haven't tried the different types of kimberwicke, liverpool or others available (shanks & curbstraps). But then, those are meant for more advanced ponies - aren't they?


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 6, 2011)

I come from big horses where everything is started in a jointed snaffle, but that is NOT my preference for minis. I have started all our minis in a half cheek mullen mouth (various diameters), which seems to be the most comfortable for them. I have all the jointed snaffles that came with the many bridles I have accumulated, but don't use them. Once they are trained, I like to go with a Myler - not a knock-off but the real thing - either a mullen or the comfort snaffle. But my motto is "if it ain't broke don't fix it", so some stay in the mullen mouth.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 6, 2011)

Mine wear a plain jointed snaffle when I first put a bit on them to let them get used to it--I throw away the bits that come with the harnesses because they are pretty much always very poor quality & not fit for actually using on a horse--I have a couple good quality jointed snaffles that I bought separately so those are what I use. I have a couple Minis that drive nicely in these jointed snaffles, but in most cases I use french link snaffles.

I do have a mullen mouth snaffle but only one horse really prefers one.


----------



## Flying minis (Aug 6, 2011)

Minimor said:


> Mine wear a plain jointed snaffle when I first put a bit on them to let them get used to it--I throw away the bits that come with the harnesses because they are pretty much always very poor quality & not fit for actually using on a horse--I have a couple good quality jointed snaffles that I bought separately so those are what I use. I have a couple Minis that drive nicely in these jointed snaffles, but in most cases I use french link snaffles.
> 
> I do have a mullen mouth snaffle but only one horse really prefers one.



Same here, plain jointed snaffle, then move to the french link. Some of the training exercises I use work best with the plain jointed snaffle, so I may go back and forth with that and the french link, depending what I'm doing with the horse. . .


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a good quality snaffle that fits him so I guess I'll start with that. I just found me a good used harness close to where I live so we can finally start ground driving! Thanks for the helps. I'm sure I'll need help with the fit of the new harness so I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## LazyRanch (Sep 3, 2011)

My two came with their bits already established. The hard charger has a broken snaffle half cheek. The not so speedy PJ wore a mullen half cheek.

My coach wanted to change the charging horse to a Liverpool, partly to get him off the bit through the use of the curb, and partly because I was so new to driving and he didn't want me to die of fear, I think. To this day, he still wears the half cheek broken snaffle - but he is MUCH better behaved.

PJ's mullen was ok, until we began to work more for bends, turns and circles. Because it is a bar bit, the whole bit is action and reaction, which upset PJ. I finally put a Comfort Snaffle Myler in him. He loves that bit. He is so light in his mouth, but will happily hold and carry this one.

I tried it in the other horse. He HATES it. Even after a week of driving in it he spent most drives trying - seriously working at - spitting it out. By day three, he was clamping his jaw shut, trying to get his tongue over it, spitting - really! spitting! - and when we were done, he couldn't get that bit out fast enough.

My most favourite beginner bit - any bit that a horse is happy to work in and is effective.


----------



## Sandee (Sep 3, 2011)

For a mini that has NEVER had a bit in their mouth, I like to start with a small (diameter) mullen and put bit wrap on it so they can mouth or chew it to get used to it. Then they go to the plain mullen and most of the time to the half cheek broken snaffle for show. My stallion HATES pressure on his tongue and to this day will tollerate a broken snaffle but has a fit with the french link. He actually LIKES a low port.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a full cheek French link that fits everything and I would not swap it for gold!

I also have a very nice mullen mouth butterfly bit that is useful when I actually get into the cart and start driving as I have that extra bit of safety there with a gentle curb action- if it will stop Bertie when he is determined to go it will stop anything!


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 6, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I also have a very nice mullen mouth butterfly bit that is useful when I actually get into the cart and start driving as I have that extra bit of safety there with a gentle curb action- if it will stop Bertie when he is determined to go it will stop anything!


I don't know about that....I have seen horses in curb style bits that have bolted anyway! My Alax is a perfect example. Yes, the curb will use different pressure points that might help "remind" the horse that the pressure means "stop", but horses stop with their brains, not their mouths.

I have had to "retrain" people who started driving that more rein pulling doesn't equal faster stopping, like pushing the brake harder on a car means. Horses need to balance themselves and use their hind ends to "push" into the vehicle, and the bit should cue them to do that. To pull extra hard on the bit just makes it harder for the horse to stop, as it messes with their balance. That is when you see horses going behind the vertical or throwing their head into the air. They are out of balance because the driver has used too much pressure, assuming pressure is what makes horses stop.

I do use the curb on horses that don't like action on the corners of the lips, and "hard-to-set" horses that won't break at the poll no matter how much they are using their hind ends. I don't use curbs for beginner bits, though. I use mullen snaffles in various thicknesses depending on the horse's mouth.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 6, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> I have had to "retrain" people who started driving that more rein pulling doesn't equal faster stopping, like pushing the brake harder on a car means. Horses need to balance themselves and use their hind ends to "push" into the vehicle, and the bit should cue them to do that. To pull extra hard on the bit just makes it harder for the horse to stop, as it messes with their balance. That is when you see horses going behind the vertical or throwing their head into the air. They are out of balance because the driver has used too much pressure, assuming pressure is what makes horses stop.


I agree with you, but at the same time when my pair get strong on the road and are thinking happily about galloping away despite their training and my voice commands, I don't hesitate to haul sharply on the reins until they toss their heads and bloody well slow down!







It gets my point across and reminds them that I am not to be ignored and then we can go back to nice half-halts and such.

Leia


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 7, 2011)

The main beauty, for me, of the butterfly is that it has a nice "quiet" mouth piece and can be used as a snaffle, but you just have that extra bit of security that the curb action would give you in a difficult situation. I like it a lot.

And just for the record, I was not aware I had said that I hauled on the reins or thought that I had to do so in order to stop?

I have been driving now for over 40 years and have picked up a lot of bad habits, but that is not one of them


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 7, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I agree with you, but at the same time when my pair get strong on the road and are thinking happily about galloping away despite their training and my voice commands, I don't hesitate to haul sharply on the reins until they toss their heads and bloody well slow down! It gets my point across and reminds them that I am not to be ignored and then we can go back to nice half-halts and such.


By all means! In as much as some people think that the mouth is "off limits", I have had lessons with some of the best drivers in the nation and they don't think twice about getting on their horse's mouth (moreso in a harsh side to side motion) to help them "think".



I had a trainer that did that to Alax in his "bolting" phase. I'm pretty sure that action and the lessons we did with his unacceptable decision making contributed to him giving up the bolting behavior.



rabbitsfizz said:


> And just for the record, I was not aware I had said that I hauled on the reins or thought that I had to do so in order to stop?


Never said you did. Was referring more to the comment about bits stopping horses and how that is a misnomer amongst many beginning drivers I have worked with. I have to explain the mechanics of a down transition, and then they are better about allowing the horse some time to complete the stop without additional unnecessary pressure.

Myrna


----------

